# Pentax Updates Full Frame DSLR Teaser



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2015)

```
<em>This comes from Pentax and not translated all that well.</em></p>
<p>PENTAX has always been a unique brand of camera. Never one to imitate other makes, PENTAX has stuck to its pursuit of original value to create high-performance cameras used and loved by pros and amateur photographers alike.</p>
<p>Let’s look back on the history of PENTAX, going back to its origins at Asahi Optical Co., Ltd. The company was established in 1919 as Asahi Kogaku Goshi Kaisha. It manufactured eyeglass lenses and cine lenses. In 1952, the company began camera production with its Asahiflex 1, the first single-lens reflex camera made in Japan. In 1954, this model evolved into Asahiflex IIB with a quick-return mirror. The Asahi Pentax AP, which came out in 1957, was the first camera to come equipped with a pentaprism—a five-side optical glass element—as well as a quick-return mirror. This was the first time the name PENTAX appeared. These models were followed by many other cameras—exclusively SRL—equipped with unique features that were the first of their kind, both in Japan and in the world. In 1964, the Asahi Pentax SP was the first SLR with TTL (through-the-lens) metering. Asahi Pentax ES, launched in 1971, was the first with TTL full-aperture metering and automatic exposure control.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Not all PENTAX cameras used 35 mm film. In 1967, the maker put out the first medium-format SRL with built-in TTL exposure metering that used 6 cm x 7 cm film. The camera was aptly named PENTAX 6 x 7. A medium-format camera using 6 cm x 4.5 cm film, the PENTAX 645 (1984). Not only did PENTAX mobilize the medium-size camera world with 35 mm cameras, but it also launched the first medium-format interchangeable AF lens camera, PENTAX 645NII (1997), achieving both high-quality pictures and mobility. The camera has been used and loved by photography lovers of all kinds.</p>
<p>As for digital SRL cameras, in 2003, PENTAX *istD was unveiled as the smallest and lightest weight camera in the world. PENTAX K100D (2006) was well-received as the first PENTAX digital SRL to have built-in image stabilization. The same year, PENTAX K10D was released. It had the same functions as K100D as well as the first dustproof and weatherproof structure, and achieving a reputation for overall excellence in an SLR camera. It received 3 major international camera awards: TIPA, Camera of the Year, and EISA. In the years that have followed, the maker has continued to release unique cameras, such as the digital SRL with the well-known medium-format 645 mount, PENTAX 645D.</p>
<p>Coming up in spring 2016!

PENTAX is launching a Digital SLR with a brand-new format.</p>
```


----------



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd def be interested in checking out their FF offering but it's going to be hard to go invest in another series of lenses just for a Pentax FF.

I've had my 645z for a few months now and it's a lovely camera. It's the only time in 15 years that I'm seriously questioning any further investment in Canon gear. I own loads of L lenses and bodies but everyday I pickup the 645 is one more day pushing me to go full MF, especially for my client based work. I'd probably keep the 1DX and a 24-70II for chasing my boys around but other than that I finding it harder and harder to justify another Canon purchase.

The only things that are really holding me back now are the sync speed and lack of tethering. I'm working on these issues, the sync speed is fairly easy to work around but annoying on location. The tethering is a more difficult proposition. I do wish they had a wider group of lenses to choose from but then again I happy with the 2 lenses I have now.

I'll be eagerly waiting to see whats coming in 2016 from Pentax!!!


----------



## tolusina (Dec 2, 2015)

Pookie said:


> ..... lack of tethering. ..
> .... tethering is a more difficult proposition. ...
> I'll be eagerly waiting to see whats coming in 2016 from Pentax!!!


Nothing of use here?
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=pentax%20645z%20tethering

And there's this
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/888259-REG/Pentax_39030_Image_Transmitter_S_SW123_Software.html
Tough to bite at $220 mentioning only 645D, not 654Z.

And the ricoh-imaging.com website has been overhauled in the last couple of months, gone from poor to downright awful, not a search box to be seen, little to click through to.

Only one Service Center in the U.S. in CT. Don't suppose that matters much, shipping to one place is pretty much the same as anywhere else.

I do so want to get back to Pentax, my first loved camera brand.
Ricoh isn't making it easy though.
There's a Pentax in my sig line and kit yet, P30T, an OK film SLR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2015)

It was very sad to see Pentax go from a top tier 35mm Camera to almost a junk manufacturer. They missed the boat on Digital Cameras as did many others, and finally were bought by Ricoh, not exactly a household name, but a well run company. 

Its tough for a company like Ricoh to dump truckloads of money into the declining camera market. Pentax needs to have a unique part of the market firmly staked out. They did this with the 645Z, but doing it with a 35mm format is much tougher.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 3, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > ..... lack of tethering. ..
> ...



Thanks, I tried LR with a rented one I used for a couple weeks before I actually bought in... at the time it was a no go in LR. I'm goona have to give it another try as it may be "fixed" now but I may have to update LR. My wifi cards have issues still. As I've only really been getting to know the camera and still working with clients, I've really used the 645z for "fun" this last couple of months so the tethering has taken a back seat in the worries dept. My biggest issue would be the 1/125 sync speed. It's a major PITA as I love to shoot outdoors with strobes. 

Do you guys know of the company Priolite? I don't know anyone that's even heard of them here in the states. They are from Germany so I was hoping somebody here might be familiar with the company. They have a unit wthat allows syncs up to 1/4000. I may bite the bullet and just go for it but since they would be shipping from Germany I'm a little concerned I couldn't (or it would be very difficult) to return if unsatisfied. I'd like something as robust as my B1's and their gear looks a little cheesy to my eye. 

The one thing I can't get over though is just how much weather this guy can take. I was just at a show in SF and saw a guy dunk his in a aquarium. That made me shudder but not a hint of a problem... it's kinda crazy. I took mine out in the rain recently and still carried a rain sleeve but never used it. It was pretty wet by days end. Not a single issue though... that's as far as I'm willing to go right now with the beta testing


----------



## tolusina (Dec 10, 2015)

Pookie said:


> ...I tried LR ….




Tether up with LR!
http://news.ricoh-imaging.co.jp/rim_info2/2015/20151210_010011.html


----------



## Pookie (Dec 14, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I tried LR ….
> ...



Thanks, I recently updated my LR and now it tethers... the one problem I thought that was a hard fix is done. The other, the Prolities I've yet to find anyone with working experience. I will prob just bit the bullet and go for it but still a little leary as they look kind of cheap.

Thanks again for the headsup...


----------

